# GmbH umschreiben & Kosten ?!



## thelighter2 (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo Forum,

unser innoffizieller Geschäftsleiter (Person A) möchte nun eine GmbH gründen.
Person (B) hat 3 Gewerbe offen möchte jedoch eines davon abgeben.
Nun haben sich A und B zusammengesetzt und person B möchte eine GmbH auf Person A´s Namen umschreiben lassen.
Wie gestaltet sich solch eine Umschreibung.
Entstehen Kosten ? Es war die Rede von 1500 €uro....stimmt das?

MfG


----------



## smileyml (29. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube so einfach ist das nicht getan, da eine GmbH kein ein-Mann-Unternehmen ist. Die Satzung, der Geschäftswert etc. der GmbH sind entscheidend. Das § 16 GmbHG ist wohl entscheidend.

Google weiß da deutlich mehr als wir mutmaßen können, aber endgültige Sicherheit gibt da sicher eine entsprechende Rechtsberatung.


----------



## Padawan (15. Juli 2012)

Hi,
ich glaube das geht, sofern du Gesellschafter bist und die anteile des anderen abkaufst. 

Lg Padawan


----------

